# PIT BULL OR AM BULLY WHAT DO YOU THINK?



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok I have always considered my dog an APBT he is registered with the ADBA as an APBT...but dang...I went on game-dog.com lookin for some friendly conversation and got my butt ripped for having a over weight bully...so I want some of yalls opinion...once again...I will tell everyone like I told them...I ain't sensitive so bring it on...it don't matter...here are some pictures...


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Bully no doubt, maybe something else mixed there. o_o


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

something else?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Maybe another breed, you never know. ._.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

he is what ever it says on his papers till the registries say differant.
but he looks very bully


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, I'd say bully...and I agree with PBN it has something else in it's bloodline somewhere probably. But it's not overweight at all! 

Great looking pup!

*edit: oh and game-dog.com they are pretty stickler on their dogs, don't let them bother you.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Definitly not an APBT


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

looks bully.He has a cute face


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

looks like a camelot/peterson bully to me. What are his lines?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i would definately have to say bully. its not an apbt and if its not an ambully then i dont know what it is! but the last pic is great and he looks very bully in the last pic


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i think he's a bully


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Most def a bully. But hey, Bullies are awesome!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

good lookin bully!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would say Bully all the way, with out a doubt. He does look a tad overweight, just being honest with ya. Hes one good lookin bully though, no hard feelings.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He looks very bully and yes he is over weight. You should be able to feel ribs when you put your hand on his side and see at least see the last rip. He look like he is packing a few extra pounds. All that really matters is you are happy with your dog. Bully or not he is very cute!
If I had to say another breed I think French mastiff back there somewhere but you will never really know. Since he is registered do you know what bloodline? I too think Camelot.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He's a cute bully tho ... and performanceknls Im SENDin to yur way so he can look like UR guys cuz he's not showing any rib lol ... shooo


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I really wanna say thanks for all the comments...I value each and every opinion! And at the end of the day your right I am happy with the fat boy so thats what matters...lol...
I will probably get him excercising a little more to take some of that weight off...for his health...
Thanks again guys for making me feel right at home here at gopitbull.com

awesome forum!


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have to disagree with everyone saying he is a Bully! I would say a bully type but not say an American Bully until I saw a pedigree. Too many times I see people contradict themselves. One minute you say the ped is everything but then you look at this dog and say Bully for sure without seeing the ped. Again, I would say that the dog is definitely bully type but he could easily be 100% APBT. Even looking at the ped I would still say this dog has bully structure to it.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Im glad you value are opinons, can ask you what food and how much are you giving him? start with simple walks and im sure he would love a flirt pole.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

100% apbt,yeah right.no chance,but i believe the dog to be from xxl red nose lines,spaulding,eddington,camalot,those dogs are known crosses from way back.but are they bullys in the traditional sence[tradition and bullys,lol]no,the xxl red nose strain was bred for a purpose and many have a variety of purposes other than pet dog,bullys do not.many of the best xxl red nose dogs have never even touched "re" or gotti blood ever.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

*Very Informative*

I checked out some of those lines...and I do see some resemblence...I really can't wait to get the 7 generation pedigree! I will definitely post it up to see if you guys can give me any info about the lines...
Thanks for sharing yalls knowledge!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Inf602 said:


> I have to disagree with everyone saying he is a Bully! I would say a bully type but not say an American Bully until I saw a pedigree. Too many times I see people contradict themselves. One minute you say the ped is everything but then you look at this dog and say Bully for sure without seeing the ped. Again, I would say that the dog is definitely bully type but he could easily be 100% APBT. Even looking at the ped I would still say this dog has bully structure to it.


just because a dog has no papers doesnt mean it cant be purbred or close to purebred. a dog doesnt have to have papers to tell what breed it is by looks. i cant tell a staffy from a staffy bull,from and apbt, from a bully, so on and so forth with no papers just looks...99% of the time i am correct. i mean once you get into all the bully breeds for a while it gets pretty easy to tell them apart. i personally can not think of ne other pure bred dog besides an am bully that would resemble this dog. i mean who knows it could be mixed with something...maybe directly or maybe from a generation or so back...but the most dominant features are American bully features without a doubt.

i guess my point is you do not need papers to tell what breed or breeds a dog is...you need them to tell if the dog is purebred or not. i mean an american bully with or without papers will still look like an american bully...the only time i would say i dont have an idea what breeds will make a dog up is if the dog is mixed with like three or more breeds and doesnt really resemble ne thing specific. any ways all in all you dont know me i dont know you. i am not assuming anything of you. so why do you assume i cant actually tell different breeds of dogs apart from one another!? i mean as an apbt owner mhy BIGGEST pet peeve is people who cant tell a staffy from a pit so on and so forth. so dont tell me what i know or dont know and i wont tell you what you know or dont know!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

He is a bully and you were on a very game oriented site. Its ok!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Marty said:


> Inf602, I had a member one time register a cat as an APBT with the ADBA to prove a point, got the papers back and it said APBT.... did it make it one because the paper said so?


LMAO :rofl:



reddoggy said:


> You know.....
> As many times as people have come on to this site saying stuff like do you think my puppy is a pit bull and getting an answer like there's no way to tell without a ped, that this argument wouldn't be going on. I, forone, don't think this dog looks like a bully. I have to agree that it looks like an xl red or maybe something like a bull mastiff/pit.


I understand what you are saying but when some asks if my dog is a pit, and it does not have Reg you have no way to say yes. 
Again Reg is only as good as the ppl who turn them in, I myself had had a battle with the reg with one of my dogs and it really sucks. Bad breeders are everywhere.

This is not a question of is my dog a pitbull but do you think it is bully or not. I do not care what the papers say that dog has bully in it. It may not be from all bullies but like I said you do not see a real GB produce a dog looking like that.


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, no doubt its bully. I also think french mastiff could be in his blood.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh and to the OP, I say bully also... in the over 25 yrs I been dealing with these dogs and the 1000s Ive seen never seen one APBT built like your dog and no I'm not putting your dog down don't think that I'm just giving my point of view on the subject


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

alot of game dogs stand like that,maybe its the chain?
its a good looking dog,i like.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, anyway.... back to the point of this thread. Y'all can sit around talking about how pit bulls are misidentified and also say things like you won't know with out a ped and then sit here and say this is a bully for sure. Well, not y'all, but it's contradictory to what the norm here at GP is. To the OP, couldn't tell ya with out a ped. It certainly has some bully features, but hey, so do a lot of Am Staffs. (And no, I'm not calling the pictured dog and Am Staff)


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow I love the amount of posts on this thread...I feel like i've learned alot here...very informational

I haven't had 1 post that I found to be insulting...just alot of educated opinions which is what I was really seeking...so am I correct at understanding that even when I recieve the 7 generation pedigree there could still be falsifications involved due to the fact some breeders use hung papers? Man that sucks...either way they're all still my dogs and I love em...you know...I would really like to take a couple more pictures of him today...maybe a side shot...I know it doesn't matter but the picture I posted of him sitting is just one view...I have never measured his height but he is pretty short...he may even be what they consider in the bully world a 'pocket pit' not sure though...
he is actully pretty athletic...my oldest daughter takes him running at the school and man that guy can go...I know that by no means makes him gb but I'm just saying I have seen some bully videos where it looks like those big guys can't even walk a few steps without panting...lol...

One of my major issues at gamedog.com was not the fact they were clowning my dog...thats fine if you think hes fat or ugly or a 'mixed breed'...so be it...but they were talking about his cheap collar...his cheap chain...I shouldn't shop at wal-mart...lol...that kinda got insulting to me...I do not keep my dog chained up for long periods...they all have chains for times when we are raking the yard or throwing out the trash...I didn't feel the need to put him on some huge car chain...he has never showed me signs of human aggression and I have a fenced yard so I just didn't think he needed to be chained at all times...but apparently that makes me an irresponsible dog owner...I don't get it...either way I hold no ill will towards anyone or any forum...to each their own...

Thanks again for all the supportive comments...keep doing what yall do...I've checked out alot of yalls profile pics...awesome dogs! :clap:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

RPBK806 said:


> Wow I love the amount of posts on this thread...I feel like i've learned alot here...very informational
> 
> I haven't had 1 post that I found to be insulting...just alot of educated opinions which is what I was really seeking...so am I correct at understanding that even when I recieve the 7 generation pedigree there could still be falsifications involved due to the fact some breeders use hung papers? Man that sucks...either way they're all still my dogs and I love em...you know...I would really like to take a couple more pictures of him today...maybe a side shot...I know it doesn't matter but the picture I posted of him sitting is just one view...I have never measured his height but he is pretty short...he may even be what they consider in the bully world a 'pocket pit' not sure though...
> he is actully pretty athletic...my oldest daughter takes him running at the school and man that guy can go...I know that by no means makes him gb but I'm just saying I have seen some bully videos where it looks like those big guys can't even walk a few steps without panting...lol...
> ...


well not every breeder uses hung papers! it depends on who you went to. but like you said you still care sbout him. but when it comes to trusting a breeder the best thing you can do is lots of research on breeders. and getting to know the breeders of your choice. can you trust all breeders no. but i would trust any breeder i consider reputable.

and im sure a dog doesnt give crap if its collar came from the friggen dollar store never mind walmart! lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Like I said before if this dogs ped said it came from all GB stock I would say the dog is paper hung. Again the ped is only as good as the ppl who bred the dogs. The ped will tell a lot but again it still could incorrect.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

*??*

Ok I read another thread somewhere here and it mentioned a dog being 'scatter bred'...which from my understanding means the dog was not consistently bred with a certain bloodline...I think...

What exactly does this mean...and how often is this the case?

Thanks


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

RPBK806 said:


> Ok I read another thread somewhere here and it mentioned a dog being 'scatter bred'...which from my understanding means the dog was not consistently bred with a certain bloodline...I think...
> 
> What exactly does this mean...and how often is this the case?
> 
> Thanks


It means that the breeding was a genetic shot in the dark, don't know for sure what you will get outta a scatter bred litter. You may have every color and build and temperament known to man like that, worst case. Scatter breedings happen all the time. Take and back yard bred dog on craiglist and you can pretty much guarantee that it's scatter bred. Nothing to worry about though, if you have one, cause you already know what you have. It's just a bigger gene pool.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, the point that Inf602 was making is that it IS a bully TYPE dog, but no way to say it's a bully. And a few people in this thread have said that's a bully for sure. I have to disagree. 
So if a papers can't tell you if a dog is pure bred, even though it looks pure bred when you buy it, how the heck can the naked eye know for sure. I could mix a lab with a pit and no one would be the wiser. True or false?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You know what? I don't think anyone know's what an APBT is anymore, I'm going out and get a mixed breed mutt and put AKA and Finales name on it and get the papers back and sell it as a registered APBT 

See where I'm going with this?

Anyone can hang papers and it's been said in this thread I don't know how many times


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

True dat Marty!
I JUST had someone asking me for a registration number so he could hang papers... Eff that!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

*?!?*



Marty said:


> You know what? I don't think anyone know's what an APBT is anymore, I'm going out and get a mixed breed mutt and put AKA and Finales name on it and get the papers back and sell it as a registered APBT
> 
> See where I'm going with this?
> 
> Anyone can hang papers and it's been said in this thread I don't know how many times


I am trying to figure how this response fits my thread...are you calling my dog a mixed breed mutt? 
Seems to me like you got alot of good knowledge of the true APBT...but it gets all twisted up in your head and gets mixed with hate...you seem to be a very bitter person...which is sad.
I very rarely see you post anything positive.
I understand your position here and I also understand that you have more experience with the APBT then I may ever have...thats fine...I address you with no disrespect...just amazement as to how one person can be so full of himeself. To everyone else out there who has helped me with not only this thread but several others...I greatly appreciate you sharing your knowledge with me!

Hope yall are having a great Halloween weekend!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

The post was made going along with something else that was said in the thread, did I call your dog a mutt? I don't think I did.

This was just to show how a dog could easily be paper hung!!!

And no once again I'm not calling your dog paper hung 



Marty said:


> Oh and to the OP, I say bully also... in the over 25 yrs I been dealing with these dogs and the 1000s Ive seen never seen one APBT built like your dog and no I'm not putting your dog down don't think that I'm just giving my point of view on the subject


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Marty said:


> The post was made going along with something else that was said in the thread, did I call your dog a mutt? I don't think I did.
> 
> This was just to show how a dog could easily be paper hung!!!
> 
> And no once again I'm not calling your dog paper hung


Sorry Marty I must have misunderstood your post! No hard feelings hope you have a happy birthday!

RPBK806


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Heres a couple more pics...including a sideshot...


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Good looking dog, i think with a little conditioning, you should have him in top shape. As for his breed, from his physical characteristics, he could be bully, or a mix.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Definetly a bully.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

gh32 said:


> Definetly a bully.


agree 100% He looks like a happy guy


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah he is a bully of some sort, be that pure or not, no doubt!


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> looks like a camelot/peterson bully to me. What are his lines?


camelot peterson i am buying that dog does not look like him i think


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys I know this is an old thread...I was looking thru it and just realized cane76 had left me some feedback on here...it may sound strange because of course I didn't know the man personally...but it saddned me to read the post and realize he was no longer here...the couple of replys I got from him on this thread were really informative! Well just thought I would share that with yall...

On another note we have been taking my boy Pacino out for runs and getting him in in shape...well trying to at least...lol...here are a few fun pictures I wanted to share with yall...leave me some feedback and advice...

I would also like to take a minute to thank everyone on here...I haven't been here for too long but I love it...1st thing in the morning I'm on here... everyday...lol...I have learned alot more...and hope to continue to learn!

Heres a picture of him getting ready to go run...










My daughter and Pacino...BFF'S lol...










Check out my puppy he thinks he was in a race lol...










I know his head didn't get in the pic but I think hes shaping up some!?










Come on LETS GO...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes def in good shape now!!! Keep it up hes a fine looking boy!!


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

very nice looking compared to his first pics make a tease pole or a flirt pole


----------

